
Hawking backs interstellar travel project - Amorymeltzer
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-36025706
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11480840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11480840).

